# Tcherepnin question



## Iron_Fist (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I was wondering if anyone knew which Tcherepnin, Nikolai Tcherepnin (the father) or Alexander Tcherepnin (the son), arranged the song Bc.1 on the release linked below?
http://www.discogs.com/release/1090149

I'm trying to submit this release into Discogs, but I need to know first the real identity of this artist.

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------

